# How To: Never Get My Money



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

... advertise yourself as the "Uber" of your industry. No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Uber will need something for its new 'employees' to do when there are too many ants on the road for 15.

Maybe ants are underutilizing their washer and dryer at home. Uber of laundromats

Maybe ants have a free toilet, Uber of toilets


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@Texie Driver Good to see you!


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

I think of you all fondly every time I see an Uber decal on a windshield.


----------

